# Rat The Forum LIAR ...Makes FALSE Accusation Regarding President Trump !



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Rat's Claim :*

*" all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will *
*continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone. "*


*Come Rat.....Let's See you back up your Claim !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Looks like Mr Rat is full of Schiff as usual......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

How many people has Trump had disappear?
Capone might be able to compete with Clinton.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many people has Trump had disappear?
> Capone might be able to compete with Clinton.


Trump is but a pawn.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rat's Claim :*
> 
> *" all the corruption and lawlessness starts with Trump and is and will *
> *continue to be exposed. Most criminal enterprise since Al Capone. "*
> ...


The Drunken Rat is never able to back up what he post..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The Drunken Rat is never able to back up what he post..


Husker isn't much without his union telling  him what to think, say and du.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is but a pawn.


*No he's NOT....*

*But you have shown that you :*
*A. Have NO Facts.*
*B. Have NO Spine.*
*C. Have a Schiff talking reputation that cannot back up the Schiff with ANY Facts.*
*D. You're Full of Schiff.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Schiff...*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

nono... you're babbling again.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> nono... you're babbling again.


*Mr Tiny t ......you're not paying attention again.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Rat was seen at the Liquor Store buying Union prescribed Thought inhibitor *
*made in the Democrats favorite area..Siberia !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*What a spineless fuck...*
*Talks Shit about the President with absolutely NO facts to *
*back up his Vomit .....*


----------

